
How To Rewire Your Brains for Positivity and Happiness - Lime
http://blog.bufferapp.com/how-to-rewire-your-brains-for-positivity-and-happiness
======
iwaffles
Great guest post by Walter Chen, the founder of iDoneThis.

I really like the shout out technique. Seems like a great way to spread the
happiness and make others know that you care :)

